# Keeping Animals Cool on Long Drive



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

We will be driving for twelve to fourteen hours tomorrow with our animals. We will have goats of all ages, a Great Pyrenees, and some cats. Do you have any suggestions for keeping them cool in the back of a truck with a cap on it? We will have the windows open. We were thinking of hosing the Great Pyrenees off before we leave, because she usually takes a few hours to dry. Should we just use a spray bottle and get everybody wet every few hours? I have some ice cubes that I need used up. I can put them in the water buckets? Any more suggestions?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I have read that getting the animals wet traps the heat inside of the animal and makes it harder for them to cool down. So that might not be a good idea🤷‍♀️


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Iluvlilly! said:


> I have read that getting the animals wet traps the heat inside of the animal and makes it harder for them to cool down. So that might not be a good idea🤷‍♀️


Thanks! I haven't heard that, so good to know! Do you or anybody else think that just a little misting now and then would keep them cool, without trapping heat?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

On long trips always have alot of drinking water available. Spraying could be detrimental if it is too much.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Make sure you take lots of water they’re are used to! The water at rest stops can cause issues for your goats. They’ll need to adjust to new water just like a new feed. 
Freeze some 2L bottles that they can lay next to, this will keep them cool and have water to give them while they’re adjusting to their new location. You can get dc powered fans at a Walmart that you can plugin while you’re on the road to keep them cool too.
Be prepared with electrolytes and such for diarrhea and rumen issues.
Id take a few short trips to get them used to travel as well.
good luck!


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


GoofyGoat said:


> Make sure you take lots of water they’re are used to! The water at rest stops can cause issues for your goats. They’ll need to adjust to new water just like a new feed.
> Freeze some 2L bottles that they can lay next to, this will keep them cool and have water to give them while they’re adjusting to their new location. You can get dc powered fans at a Walmart that you can plugin while you’re on the road to keep them cool too.
> Be prepared with electrolytes and such for diarrhea and rumen issues.
> Id take a few short trips to get them used to travel as well.
> good luck!


Thanks! I will definitely put some frozen bottles with them.

I didn't think about adjusting to new water. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No problem. Have a safe trip!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How did your goats handle the trip? I hope it went well.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Everybody made it safely. They were a little warmer than I would have liked, but they survived. Nobody got diarrhea either. They were completely content. Thank God!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

BV Farms said:


> Everybody made it safely. They were a little warmer than I would have liked, but they survived. Nobody got diarrhea either. They were completely content. Thank God!


Great 🙂


----------

